# Best #4 size filter (Melitta, Clever, Bonavita Immersion etc)



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

Hey, wanting to see if anyone has a strong preference for one brand of #4 filters over another. I am definitely going for bleached, I hear some people have issues with Melitta #4 and rate the Filtropa ones higher, and I saw some reference to a Kalita filter paper online but I'm not sure what it's size is called and whether it's affordable.

Any other suggestions or should I just go with the Filtropa ones?

Cheers


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

HBLP said:


> Hey, wanting to see if anyone has a strong preference for one brand of #4 filters over another. I am definitely going for bleached, I hear some people have issues with Melitta #4 and rate the Filtropa ones higher, and I saw some reference to a Kalita filter paper online but I'm not sure what it's size is called and whether it's affordable.
> 
> Any other suggestions or should I just go with the Filtropa ones?
> 
> Cheers


 I use the bleached filtropa. The Melitta need thoroughly pre washed with hot water to get rid of the papery taste.


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

Okay thanks! Not getting much other advice it seems so I'll go with those


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Filtropa can be hard to source - I get mine from HasBean when I order coffee. Whereas Melitta can often be found in supermarkets.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

What about the Melitta unbleached brown ones? I have these but nothing to compare them with.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

les24preludes said:


> What about the Melitta unbleached brown ones? I have these but nothing to compare them with.


 IMO they impart a strong papery taste and would only use if there's no alternative. Double pre rinse them with boiling water before brewing would be my suggestion.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Look out for Rombouts white filters in supermarkets.


----------

